# New Setup From Scratch (Pics included) - $3,000 budget



## motion732 (Nov 19, 2013)

All,

Building a home theater basically from scratch, for this room: http://imgur.com/a/kK63F

My budget is $3,000, possibly +, only if I absolutely have to push it. The goal is to produce a very full, rich sound that is balanced. I don't need an excessively bass-y system, however, it would be nice to have some kick. I primarily watch sports and movies and plan to listen to some music as well. I eventually plan to add speakers in the kitchen and outdoor. Whether or not they're configured with this system is up in the air. Sonos is an option I'm considering. Anyway, here's what I'm currently looking at:

TV

Since the room is so bright, I've decided to go with an LED TV, most likely this Samsung 60" 7100 Series: http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN60F7100AFXZA. They're listing the price as $1800 but it will be on sale at Best Buy for BF at $1,597. Would have loved to go with a Panasonic ST60 but I think the room will be too bright for the TV. I am certainly open to suggestions for other TVs. 

SPEAKERS

Thinking to start with a 2.0 setup and over time, progress my way into a full 5.1. Looking to go with tower speakers, specifically these Polks:

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-TSx-440T-Speaker/dp/B00CHHCBVK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384893878&sr=8-1&keywords=tsx440

They're listed everywhere for $350ea, however, this deal on Amazon seems pretty solid at $262.

Will probably upgrade from the 2.0 to a 3.1, with this center channel: http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-TSx-250C-Channel/dp/B00CHHCAS4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384894262&sr=8-2&keywords=tsx250c

No ideas for sub and surround speakers as of yet. Wiring is going to be an issue for the surround. They are further down the road.

RECEIVER

Definitely lacking knowledge in this department, but found this Onkyo at accessories4less: http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/ONKTXNR717/Onkyo-TX-NR717-7.2-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

What i'm worried about is powering the speakers sufficiently without spending an insane amount of money on a receiver.

Any advice/suggestions would be great.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there a certain reason your leaning towards the Polk speakers?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I think your being smart starting small and adding as budget allows. I would suggest looking at used speakers you can save a lot of cash and higher end products if your willing. Just make sure you listen and like any speakers before you buy them.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I believe you will be told quite a lot that you can do better for your money then Polk. I myself have purchased Polk and use them now. They are simply ok, they do what their cost states.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

motion732 said:


> Since the room is so bright, I've decided to go with an LED TV, most likely this Samsung 60" 7100 Series:


If your room is bright I would look at plasma's instead. They have greater contrast ratio, something that should be quite beneficial in a situation like that.




motion732 said:


> Thinking to start with a 2.0 setup and over time, progress my way into a full 5.1.


Since you'll predominately be watching TV and movies I'd suggest starting with a 3.1 setup. With that you will get a good part of the soundtrack, whereas 2.0 is more like amplifying the TV's own speakers. It will sound better than plain TV speakers of course, but you won't be able to avail yourself of Dolby or DTS.


What size is your room (HWD)? That plays an integral part when deciding what speakers and subwoofer(s) to purchase.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree on the suggestion of used speakers like stated before you can get a better grade of speaker for less, I'v bought used with great success in fact my 9 speakers I have now are used and I'v had them for a decade now with out a single problem and they look near new .


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

You may wish to consider HSU Research. They offer package deals with bookshelf speakers along with high-quality subwoofers. Check out this link and see if the prices are within your budget:

http://www.hsuresearch.com/packages.html

I have not heard their bookshelf speakers, but the reviews have been very positive. I own five of their subwoofers and can attest to the high quality.


----------



## motion732 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, everyone. I'll address them:



> Is there a certain reason your leaning towards the Polk speakers?


I was referred to them by a representative at Crutchfield. They're pretty new and I've had trouble finding reviews. Should I expand my speaker search?

As far as used speakers, I'd prefer to go the new route. I would, however, consider refurbished.



> Since you'll predominately be watching TV and movies I'd suggest starting with a 3.1 setup. With that you will get a good part of the soundtrack, whereas 2.0 is more like amplifying the TV's own speakers. It will sound better than plain TV speakers of course, but you won't be able to avail yourself of Dolby or DTS.
> 
> 
> What size is your room (HWD)? That plays an integral part when deciding what speakers and subwoofer(s) to purchase.


I think this a good idea and the more I think about it, the more I really believe that's the direction i'll go for. As far as measurements, I'm at work now and will certainly give a measure when I get home. If I had to guestimate, I'd say 19x13x8, with the 19' wall being the TV wall and the opposite 19' wall being the couch wall.

One of my biggest worries is underpowering the speakers. I am now even considering this Onkyo 818, which has seemed to be the source of much debate on this forum.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

motion732 said:


> I think this a good idea and the more I think about it, the more I really believe that's the direction i'll go for. As far as measurements, I'm at work now and will certainly give a measure when I get home. If I had to guestimate, I'd say 19x13x8, with the 19' wall being the TV wall and the opposite 19' wall being the couch wall.


Your room is less than 2000 ft^3, so it isn't terribly large. Any decent set of tower speakers, and their equivalent center, should be able to perform very well.




motion732 said:


> One of my biggest worries is underpowering the speakers. I am now even considering this Onkyo 818, which has seemed to be the source of much debate on this forum.


In order to have underpowered speakers there needs to be a mismatch between their efficiency and the amplifier power. If you have only 50 watts per channel, but the speakers are 95dB efficient, then 50 watts is fine. If you have the same wattage, with speakers that are 85dB efficient, then you'll have a problem. It's a balancing act really. Having more power is never a bad thing, but depending upon what speakers you're looking at it may not be completely necessary.

Assuming you have about $1,500 to spend on a 3.1 system, here are a few possibilities...

*Speakers*

Arx A2rx-c and A3rx-c
BIC FH6-LCR and FH-6T
Premier Acoustic PA-6C and PA-6F

*Subwoofers*

Rythmik LV-12R
SVS PB12-NSD
PowerSound Audio XS15

You can mix and match speakers with subwoofers in whatever manner you see fit - all combinations would work just fine.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

it would be best if it's at all possible to have things like TV speakers on the 13' wall and the seating on the opposite 13' wall you'll get better sound especially when you go up to a 5.1 setup, the biggest thing about under-power is if you like to play it loud and your clipping your receiver power output to the speakers , if you find that your always turning your volume knob way past half way it's time to get more power


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Samsung has many deals going on for Black Friday till cyber Monday. I think the 6300 series is around $400 cheaper than the one you listed,but its a lower model I didn't check the differences but if you can see them both before you buy you may like the savings more than the picture. We recently bought a Samsung F-8500 it's a great display and I'm not sure if I could really tell the difference between a model half the price or not. Many of the displays today seem to all look very good I would check them out in store and get the remote and go to town checking them out.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You may want to check out Accessories 4 less. Many members have used them and they have many great deals.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

motion732 said:


> All,
> 
> Building a home theater basically from scratch, for this room: http://imgur.com/a/kK63F
> 
> ...


Hello,
I applaud your plan of action and have no doubt you are going to have a great sounding HT. To sublimate the instant gratification of not having 5.1 for the righteous path of placing max importance on speaker quality is quite rarely seen.

The 717 would be a solid choice as it is one of the least expensive AVR's that offers preamp outputs. Have you had a chance to listen to some Polks? Your budget is good enough where most brands are on the table. I would start auditioning speakers if you haven't already. Speakers like Klipsch are obscenely efficient and you can rock the casbah with a clock radio.
Cheers,
Jack


----------

